# Going Small for More...



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I remember when I was first starting out bass fishing I used small Rapala floater/divers and small Mepps spinners and small lures in general. Well now I hardly throw these baits anymore. And I think I'm missing some fish catching' opportunities in the process. And when my sons were younger, and I wanted to keep them busy catchin': bass, bluegill, rockbass, and crappie, I mostly tied on an 1/8 oz. jig tipped with a small grub type twister-tail. They sometimes out-fished me!

My point of this post is that I'm gonna try to downsize occasionally this season and get back to the basics. And I might start experimenting with these smaller lures to quickly locate active fish. Then I could switch over to my other techniques once they're located.

What do you think?


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Jig, there was a pretty good article in the last bassmaster ( maybe next to last) on micro jigs. Pretty good read. Those small jigs may be an option later in the season once the pressure has been put on the fish. Might even help after those nasty cold fronts in March, April, and early May.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

FLIPNPITCH said:


> Hey Jig, there was a pretty good article in the last bassmaster ( maybe next to last) on micro jigs. Pretty good read. Those small jigs may be an option later in the season once the pressure has been put on the fish. Might even help after those nasty cold fronts in March, April, and early May.


Yup read that article also and it was a very good article. Gives you something to think about.



Hey JignPig it couldn't hurt to get back to the "Basics" once in awhile. I usually still throw smaller baits in conjuction with the "normal" stuff. As they say you never know what they want until you give it to them. Good luck this year and I know you're gonna slam them.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I do that from time to time during my bass fishing....if things get stagnet and nothing is happening....why not? You'd be surprised by what size bass will drill an 1/8oz jighead tipped with a small twister tail.....tipped with a Berkley Crappie Nibble....twice as much fun!!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Iaconelli has what he calls his "panic box". It is full of little grubs and Mepps inline spinners. Downsizing is a good thing sometimes.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

In early August, I was out at 6am fished 'til 11 and could barely find a bite. It was the same spot I'd hit a week earlier and had 7-8 nice fish. The sun was high the bite was dead. Before heading home, I went to a 10-11ft hole and threw out an 1/8 oz. jig'n'grub and caught 3 fish in 10 minutes. Suprised me!--Tim..........................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

some of my BEST bass were caught on a black and yellow grub on a black and yellow head 5/8 ounce jig... I still pull it out and catch nice fish on it


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Spent some time fishing the 1 inch berkely tubes on 1/32oz heads last spring, targeting crappies. Myself and a friend happened into several toad lms on them, to my surprise. The only problem was we were using super light line to get some casting distance, and the lake has plenty of thick weeds for them to bury up in. Didn't bring em all to hand, but it got me thinkin about maybe some kinda combo with a float or something. These tiny morsels are akin to dangling a fun size candy bar in front of a fat man, i'm gonna snatch it everytime, way easier than grilling a steak. Remarkably, one of the big fish i did bring to hand was a 30 inch pike. Hooked barely in the tip of his upper lip. The chances of that fish striking that lure without chomping it off are ludicrous, i shoulda played the lotto that day. That'll prolly never happen again...


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Tokugawa said:


> Iaconelli has what he calls his "panic box". It is full of little grubs and Mepps inline spinners. Downsizing is a good thing sometimes.


I second this. I saw an interview with him and his panic box and he said that his go to lure when nothing else was biting was a roadrunner fished SLOW.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I use small Bomber square bill cranks and 2" grubs on 1/8 ounce jig heads when nothing else works. You would think that all I would catch would be crappies but I catch 2-3 pounders consistantly and they inhale these baits.


----------

